# The International Space Station to pass over Cleveland tonight



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

CLEVELAND -- The I.S.S. is going to make a pass over our neck of the woods this evening, and should be bright enough to see with the naked eye.









More...


----------

